# Script per FTP nur neue Daten kopieren (von winME- zu win8- PC)



## BlueWindow (21. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe ein kleines Problem und hoffe in diesem Forum Hilfe zu bekommen.

Ich habe eine Kundin, die noch einen Windows ME PC bei sich hat (ja....wirklich...). Der PC wird nicht ersetzt, da auf diesem irgendein spezielles EEG-Programm läuft. Und diese Station zu ersetzen würde um die 25´000.- kosten. 

Diese EEG-Aufzeichnungen müssen nun gesichert werden. Bis anhin habe ich es nur per ftp auf den Win8 PC geschafft. Auf diesem läuft nun ein Filezilla-Server. 

So habe ich es gelöst:
Eine kleine Batchdatei mit dem Befehl:
"FTP -s:sicherung.txt"

die dann diese Textdatei aufruft:

"open <server>
<username>
<password>
binary
prompt
lcd T:\ssc\ftp\test
mput * 

bye
pause
by
exit"

Das Problem ist nun, dass immer wieder alle Dateien mitgesichert werden. Ich möchte aber nur die neuen kopieren, da es sonst einfach zu lange dauert.

Gibt es da nicht eine -einfache- Lösung?

Danke schon im voraus


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. November 2013)

Hi,

wie siehts mit rsync oder bacula aus?

Würde da nicht mehr selbst per zusammen geschusterten Scripten Daten sichern. Über reine FTP-Befehle kannst du nicht rausfinden, welche Datei aktueller ist und nur diese dann zu kopieren.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## BlueWindow (21. November 2013)

Hi Bratkartoffel

Dank deinem Hinweis zu rsync habe ich soeben ein fertiges vbs-Script gefunden 
Konnte es jetzt nur unter Win7 testen, aber da läufts. Komme erst am Donnerstag dazu, es auf dem Win ME zu testen - aber wird schon gehen 

Schönen Abend noch


----------

